# Senior Project on Primitive/Traditional Archery



## Jayson201 (Nov 6, 2013)

I told my senior seminar teacher that I wanted to do my project on archery, and she said it was too vague.
So I figured I would narrow it down to Primitive or Tradition Archery (I've always been interested in Archery but only recently decided to get into it.)
Everyones definition of traditional is different, mine leads to the Native Americans, so thats why I say OR Primitive, but primitive makes it sound so caveman-ish when in reality I don't see anything primitive about Archery.

This is why I come for advice 

The terms of the project are 
30 hours community Service (Got it covered.)
4 Aspects of the topic need to be talked about. (It's also an art project so instead of a powerpoint, I have to draw, and I cant draw. She wont allow a handmade bow or arrows because of school policy)
My aspects are, and feel free to criticize and advise, because I'm not anywhere close to an expert.

1. The bows and arrows were all made by hand. (From things gathered from nature)
2. They were used to put food on the table.
3. They were used as a tool of war.
4. Skill and training required to use properly.

Also I've got to do tons of research, and write multiple papers.

If you think my aspects could be changed or improved, please let me know you can even be as blunt as you want lol.
If you could point me towards web pages that include multiple of my aspects please link me to them, I've found one so far.

Also if you want to include any DIY pages or instructables or anything that can show me step by step how to make my own arrows without buying anything more than some sandpaper, please do? I've been trying to find something like that and it'll be like, you don't have to spend a dime, but you'll need this large 300 dollar machine. Native Americans didnt use machines i dont want to either
Please and thank all of you for every second of your time it means the world to me


----------



## RCW 24601 (Dec 10, 2013)

If you have not already done so, look up Ishi, the last Yahi. This is the story of the "last" Yahi indian in California. The link to Saxton Pope is interesting for any archer, but the historical value may be of use to you. Alfred Kroeber was friends of Ishi, and learned much of the lost indian ways from him. You may find the book, Ishi in two worlds, by Theodora Kroeber as well. Hope this helps.


----------

